# South Bend Lathe Machine Plates and Charts



## HMF (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Here are some of the machine plates and charts for the following South Bend lathes:


South Bend Lathe 9-inch Lube Chart Plate

South Bend 9-inch Model A - Feed and Thread Plate

South Bend Model C Screw Threads and Power Feeds Chart


South Bend 7-inch Shaper Logo



Enjoy!


Best,


Nelson


----------



## DCARL (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the lathe plate pictures. I have a SB 9 model C that has the thread plate but want to make a large laminated quick reference chart that I can use without putting my reading glasses on.


----------



## Zeb123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Do you have any for the 13" lathes?


----------

